

200 devs switch to IntellJ because of Eclipse bug - xsace
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=327193#c22

======
ceejayoz
Two posts down: "As an employee for expedia.com, I can say that we support
both Eclipse and IntelliJ and we currently have developers using both. Some
developers have switched to IntelliJ and this bug was a contributing factor. I
use and prefer IntelliJ for several reasons, and have been using it since
before we knew about this issue."

200 out of millions hardly seems like news.

